# Hummingbirds from Colombia



## Glenn Bartley (Feb 9, 2016)

Here are a few of the amazing hummingbirds I photographed in Colombia last month...






*Rainbow-bearded Thornbill*





*Blue-throated Starfrontlet*





*Black-backed Thornbill*





White-tailed Starfrontlet





*White-tailed Hillstar*





*Empress Brilliant*





*Great Sapphirewing*





*Buffy Helmetcrest*

If enyone wants to read a little trip report from my trip please see - 
http://www.glennbartley.com/naturephotography/articles/Gallery%20-%20Colombia2016.html


----------



## Corydoras (Feb 9, 2016)

Amazing pictures Glenn Bartley!


----------



## drjlo (Feb 9, 2016)

Great hummingbird shots !
I may need to get one of them EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II lenses.
Was flash used and in what type of setting?


----------



## Click (Feb 9, 2016)

Great series. Beautiful shots, Glenn.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 10, 2016)

Glenn,
Great photos.
Amazing shots of the hummies!
-r


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 10, 2016)

All we get around here is the common Scottish hummingbird


----------



## Isaac Grant (Feb 10, 2016)

I have to say Glenn that you post the best bird photos around. And I look at a lot of bird photos. I have been a birder since I was 5 as well and don't throw around compliments often. Your shots are just fantastic. There are lots of people that take beautiful photos of large and slow moving birds like cranes and pelicans, gannets and other seabirds at colonies, penguins and things like that. You take things way past that and get just perfect shots of really hard to get birds under challenging conditions. Dark forests and night birds as well.It helps to be down there a lot but you have a real talent. My hat is off to you and I enjoy your work far more than any others I have seen. Truly an inspiration.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 10, 2016)

Isaac Grant said:


> I have to say Glenn that you post the best bird photos around. And I look at a lot of bird photos. I have been a birder since I was 5 as well and don't throw around compliments often. Your shots are just fantastic. There are lots of people that take beautiful photos of large and slow moving birds like cranes and pelicans, gannets and other seabirds at colonies, penguins and things like that. You take things way past that and get just perfect shots of really hard to get birds under challenging conditions. Dark forests and night birds as well.It helps to be down there a lot but you have a real talent. My hat is off to you and I enjoy your work far more than any others I have seen. Truly an inspiration.


I have to agree. Very talented. Very very talented. Truly wonderful photos.


----------



## Click (Feb 10, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> All we get around here is the common Scottish hummingbird



Ha Ha Ha ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Stu_bert (Feb 10, 2016)

Amazing shots again Glenn, thank you for sharing. Still happy with your 7d Mark ii we can see...


----------



## Glenn Bartley (Feb 11, 2016)

Isaac Grant said:


> I have to say Glenn that you post the best bird photos around. And I look at a lot of bird photos. I have been a birder since I was 5 as well and don't throw around compliments often. Your shots are just fantastic. There are lots of people that take beautiful photos of large and slow moving birds like cranes and pelicans, gannets and other seabirds at colonies, penguins and things like that. You take things way past that and get just perfect shots of really hard to get birds under challenging conditions. Dark forests and night birds as well.It helps to be down there a lot but you have a real talent. My hat is off to you and I enjoy your work far more than any others I have seen. Truly an inspiration.



Thank you very much for the kind post. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 11, 2016)

Glenn Bartley said:


> Isaac Grant said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say Glenn that you post the best bird photos around. And I look at a lot of bird photos. I have been a birder since I was 5 as well and don't throw around compliments often. Your shots are just fantastic. There are lots of people that take beautiful photos of large and slow moving birds like cranes and pelicans, gannets and other seabirds at colonies, penguins and things like that. You take things way past that and get just perfect shots of really hard to get birds under challenging conditions. Dark forests and night birds as well.It helps to be down there a lot but you have a real talent. My hat is off to you and I enjoy your work far more than any others I have seen. Truly an inspiration.
> ...



Such beautiful birds and great photography. Mind saying where in Columbia?

Jack


----------



## slclick (Feb 12, 2016)

Beautiful hummers, thanks for sharing!


----------



## rpt (Feb 12, 2016)

Excellent pictures Glenn. Maybe a bit slower shutter speed for the flight pics would accentuate the flutter of the wings.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 12, 2016)

Beautiful colors! How many flash units did you use? I know that many use 4 or 5 flash units and / or reflectors, but they also have tight control of where the bird can sit while waiting for his turn at the feeder.

Can you describe how you set up for a typical shot?


----------



## hhkd (Feb 13, 2016)

Glenn Bartley said:


> Here are a few of the amazing hummingbirds I photographed in Colombia last month...



Wow, the colors are just...wow.



Don Haines said:


> All we get around here is the common Scottish hummingbird



That's neat, what's the scientific name? I can't find anything on the common Scottish hummingbird.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi hhkd. 
I think the Latin name is fucus sanguinum tibia utricularis

Cheers, Graham. 



hhkd said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > All we get around here is the common Scottish hummingbird
> ...


----------

